# Which mobile service provider to choose? (Delhi-NCR)



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

My primary number is an MTNL number. I'm very satisifed from their service.

My plan is MTNL Vidyarthi and here's what it gives me with a monthly recharge of Rs. 310.

Talk time of Rs. 106
Free unlimited calls and SMS to every MTNL mobile and landline
100 MB of 3.5G
100 minutes video calling to MTNL mobiles
50p per minute call price to other networks
1p per second video calling to other networks

My secondary number is an Airtel. I'm unaware of what "packs" they offer. So, I'd like someone to throw light on the plans of Airtel/Vodafone/Aircel in Delhi-NCR.


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2011)

BUMP..!!

So, it is 310MB of 3.5G and 310 minutes of video calling now in MTNL.

and I need a new number.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2011)

Use the same provider instead of airtel.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2011)

@ico

tell me the kind of usage you are going to have with your new number?
video calls.. or lot of messages or local calls on same network/diff network, or std calls or mms etc...

pre paid or postpaid?

and monthly budget too..(if postpaid then more important)

specify all this, it will make it much more easier to suggest


----------

